# Having a problem with 3 day old



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I was afraid this would happen and I know its been covered before so forgive me for asking the same question, but I did look through some archives but didn't see the answer. 
Anyway, the baby pijeon is 3 days old, I'm keeping it warm, about 80-85 degrees, but it doesn't seem as if the crop is emptying and the baby is acting kind of listless.
What is my next step? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this:


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=257258&postcount=8


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=257258&postcount=8




Thank you Lovebirds. I was reading on another site and they recommend pro botics(spelling), so I mixed a bit with warm water in hopes of getting things moving. The baby is pooping so thats good. 
I thought the hand feeding diet had the correct enzymes in it to keep the crop working. 
Do you think that once the crop empies that I should try the baking soda/water mix?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might want to get him warmer than that and see if he comes more back to the land of the living but you may also be looking at some kind of illness for which only medications will work. The only problem is that oral medications don't work very well when there's severe crop slowdown or complete stasis. Such cases usually need a vet to give injectibles. Did you look down the throat to see if there's any canker?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of that poop? Does it look as though there are plenty of solids?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Robin,
Do follow the advise from the link that Renee provided. You can also use human baby applesause. Is the crop stretched out? If so you might need to make a crop bra. 
I also agree with Pidgey that the bird need to be warmer.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Pidgey and Charis, the poops do have solids and white urates(?) what temps. do you think would be best, I'm afraid to get too hot I know that can cause heat stress.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, 90-ish is good. It kinda' depends on the baby. When they're ill, they can use heat a lot more than when they're very healthy. In any case, they should feel pretty warm to the touch.

Pidgey


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Well, 90-ish is good. It kinda' depends on the baby. When they're ill, they can use heat a lot more than when they're very healthy.
> 
> Pidgey



I'll up the temps and keep a close eye on the baby. the mouth looks nice, a healthy pink color.

Thanks Pidgey.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe a bit warmer...95. As the baby becomes feathered the temp should be decreased. Robin...I don't remember what you have the baby in. Is there humidity?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Maybe a bit warmer...95. As the baby becomes feathered the temp should be decreased. Robin...I don't remember what you have the baby in. Is there humidity?




I have him in a brooder that I have used before for baby parrots, it does have a water chamber that provides the humidity, I use spring water in it.
The humidity registers at 65%, I would normally keep it between 65%-70% for baby parrots.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats right, I remember now. Good.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That link was from a question I posted about the same problem with a baby I was feeding...and the baking soda worked great. I only gave him a little bit one time and it helped right away. I think you mentioned that the formula was a bit thickened when you fed him yesterday, try to keep it pretty thin for the first week or so, that seems to work best. After a week you can thicken it to the consistency of melted ice cream.  I hope the baby continues to do well!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

maryjane said:


> That link was from a question I posted about the same problem with a baby I was feeding...and the baking soda worked great. I only gave him a little bit one time and it helped right away. I think you mentioned that the formula was a bit thickened when you fed him yesterday, try to keep it pretty thin for the first week or so, that seems to work best. After a week you can thicken it to the consistency of melted ice cream.  I hope the baby continues to do well!



Thanks Maryjane for the help. I did get the formula a bit too thick, I'm thinking thats whats causing this I fed a bit of the pro botics(?) this AM should I wait til tonight to use the baking soda or do you think I could give it now with some water? 
He keeps pooping and they look good so maybe we still have a chance to get over this hill. (crossing all of my appendages!)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Robin, Are you waiting to feed after the crop empties?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Robin, Are you waiting to feed after the crop empties?





This AM I just fed a very watery mix of pro botics, other than that no forumula at all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Only feed when the crop is empty. Never add new food to old food.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Only feed when the crop is empty. Never add new food to old food.





The mix didn't have any food in it at all just water and pro botics.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's ok but don't add food on top of food. I just wanted to make sure you knew that. I thought you probably did.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a good point, it's funny because as soon as they get bigger it's fine to feed them if the crop has a little food left--two weeks or so old--but really young ones should have their crops completely empty; as Charis said you probably knew that already.  If the pooping is coming along nicely lol, I'm sure he will be just fine.  What helped for me also was to gently massage the crop and help break up the sludge a bit, after giving him some warm water.


----------

